# شرح soft disk فيديو



## road 10 (4 فبراير 2009)

عندى شرح وافى للسوفت ديسك (عمل سيرفس - كنتور - حساب الكميات -عمل القطاعات الطولية - عمل القطاعات العرضية - تصميم الطرق - تصميم المنحنيات الرأسية والافقية وحسباتها)


----------



## رمضان قويدر (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ياأخي


----------



## رمضان قويدر (4 فبراير 2009)

بس وين الشرح


----------



## محمدالشبروي (4 فبراير 2009)

طيب فين الشرح ياخي الكريم انا في احتيك اليه


----------



## محمدالشبروي (4 فبراير 2009)

ويارت ترفع البرنامج كمان


----------



## road 10 (4 فبراير 2009)

سوف تجدون شرح الجزء الاول وكذلك البرنامج على 
http://www.2shared/flashuploader.jsp
أسألكم الفاتحة لاستاذى المهندس/ اشرف رحمه الله


----------



## road 10 (4 فبراير 2009)

سوف تجدون شرح الجزء الاول وكذلك البرنامج على 
http://www.2shared/flashuploader.jsp
أسألكم الفاتحة لاستاذى المهندس/ اشرف رحمه الله


----------



## road 10 (4 فبراير 2009)

عذرا البرنامج على 
http://www.2shared.com/file/4801846/854cfb5/Soft_Disk.html
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/4801846/3ab3364c/Soft_Disk.rar


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (5 فبراير 2009)

عمل اكثر من رائع للاخ والصديق الرحوم م/ اشرف منتصراستشارى المساحة(ecg) بالقرية الذكية بمصرعلية رحمة اللة


----------



## مهندس مضر (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
الرجاء اين الشرح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## road 10 (6 فبراير 2009)

الاخ العزيز المهندس / عبد العزيز منصور 
تحية طيبة 
ان ما اقدمه هو بعض عرفان بالجميل للاخ والاستاذ ومثال النبل والايثار والتضحية المنهندس /اشرف منتصر رحمه الله وايكنه فسيح جناته وترفق بابنائه


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامسامسامسام (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (7 فبراير 2009)

ارجو رفع الشرح مرة اخرة اخي الكريم وشكرا علي مجهودك الكبير ده بصرحة


----------



## abdolkadr (7 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز جزيت الجنة نرجو تنسيق الموضوع ووضع كافة الروابط و التأكد منها
شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 فبراير 2009)

اخي لك الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ROUDS (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم ارحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين
برجاء التاكد من رابط الشرح


----------



## road 10 (12 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اقدم اليكم اليوم شرح ليكا 1203 جزئين وارجو الدعاء للمهندس /اشرف منتصر استاذى ومعلمى أسكنه الله فسيح جناته وتظل هذه الصدقه الجاريه له ويتجاوز عن سيئاته وسيتم رفع الجزئين الاخرين قريبا أن شاء الله 
الرابط
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860767/71c54829/1-Setup.htm1
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/4860767/4322b1a0/1-Setup.rar
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860838/9751e6b0/4-transfered data.htm1
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860838/a5b61f49/4-transfered data.rar


----------



## road 10 (12 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اقدم اليكم اليوم شرح ليكا 1203 جزئين وارجو الدعاء للمهندس /اشرف منتصر استاذى ومعلمى أسكنه الله فسيح جناته وتظل هذه الصدقه الجاريه له ويتجاوز عن سيئاته وسيتم رفع الجزئين الاخرين قريبا أن شاء الله 
الرابط
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860767/71c54829/1-Setup.htm1
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/4860767/4322b1a0/1-Setup.rar
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860838/9751e6b0/4-transfereddata.htm1
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860838/a5b61f49/4-transfereddata.rar


----------



## road 10 (12 فبراير 2009)

[://www.2shared.com/file/4860767/71c54829/1-Setup.htm1"]]
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/4860767/4322b1a0/1-Setup.rar


----------



## road 10 (12 فبراير 2009)

ماسبق هو شرح ليكا 1203
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860767/71c54829/1-Setup.htm1
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/4860767/4322b1a0/1-Setup.rar
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860838/9751e6b0/4-transfereddata.htm1
http://www.2shared.com/file/4860838/a5b61f49/4-transfereddata.rar
الاخوة الاعزاء 
اقدم اليكم اليوم شرح ليكا 1203 جزئين وارجو الدعاء للمهندس /اشرف منتصر استاذى ومعلمى أسكنه الله فسيح جناته وتظل هذه الصدقه الجاريه له ويتجاوز عن سيئاته وسيتم رفع الجزئين الاخرين قريبا أن شاء ا


----------



## garary (12 فبراير 2009)

ارجو رفع الشرح مرة اخرة اخي الكريم وشكرا علي مجهودك الكبير


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
برجاء ترتيب الامور اكثر مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
اولا شرح السوفت دسك


----------



## محمدالشبروي (14 فبراير 2009)

ارجو رفع الشرح مرة اخرة اخي الكريم وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (15 فبراير 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل
روابط الاند وروابط لايكا


----------



## ycse83 (16 فبراير 2009)

اين الشرح يا مهندس ............


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (18 فبراير 2009)

*طيب فين الشرح ياخي الكريم وشكرا
*


----------



## ROUDS (18 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الكريم 
ارجوا ترتيب الموضوع والتاكد من الروابط
البرنامج مهم وكتير محتاج الشرح
بس للاسف وبدون زعل 
انا مش فاهم من الموضوع اى حاجه
هو شرح للسوفت ديسك 
ولا شرح للايكا1200
وعموما انا لا عرفت احمل شرح السوفت ولا عرفت احمل شرح الايكا
وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع


----------



## حسن بشارة (19 فبراير 2009)

1000 شكر

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

ولو تكرمت الشرح


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (22 فبراير 2009)

*شرح رائع وننتظر الجزئين الاخرين*

شكرا لك على هذا الشرح الرائع
وللخوة الذين لم يفهمو ترتيب الروابط ساذكر لكم ما فهمتة ان لم اكون مخطئا
ما فهمتة ان البرنامج (soft desk) على الرابط التالى

http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/4801846/3ab3364c/Soft_Disk.rar

وان هناك شرح اعتقد انة للايكا وليس للسوفت ديسك هذا الشرح من اربعة اجزاء تم رفع جزئين فقط الاول والرابع والروابط هى:
للدرس الاول:

http://www.2shared.com/file/4860767/71c54859/1-Setup.html

للدرس الرابع:

http://www.2shared.com/file/4860838/9751e6b0/4-transfereddata.htm1

شكرا للاخ road 10 على هذة الدروس الرائعة وننتظر الجزئين الباقيين

والتصحيح اذا كان ماذكرتة انا فى هذة المشاركة غير صحيح


----------



## sasa_for_you (23 مايو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ali992 (23 مايو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid.
*ارجو رفع الشرح مرة اخرة اخي الكريم وشكرا علي مجهودك*


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 مايو 2009)

*اخي العزيز جزيت الجنة نرجو تنسيق الموضوع ووضع كافة الروابط و التأكد منها
شكرا لك مرة اخرى*​


----------



## road 10 (23 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اعتذر على عدم التوضيح بين سوفت ديسك و ليكا 1203 
وتم رفع شرح الجزء الاول من سوفت ديسك مرة اخرى 
http://www.2shared.com/file/5916131/1b3c3e46/earth_works__volumes.html
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/5916131/29dbc7bf/earth_works__volumes.rar.html


----------



## هانى عامر (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## road 10 (23 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

رفع شرح الجزء الثانى من سوفت ديسك
http://www.2shared.com/file/5918051/ac7b84c4/advanced_design-soft_desk_explaining.html
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/5918051/9e9c7d3d/advanced_design-soft_desk_explaining.rar.html


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (24 مايو 2009)

الاخ الزميل Road 10مشكوا على نشر الصدقة الجارية على المرحوم المهندس اشرف منتصر (سوالى لك اية اسباب اختلاف الكميات ببرنامج السوفت ديسك 8عن حسابتها ببرنامج الاند برجاء ان كنت تعلم ان توضح ذلك حتى تعم الفائدة)


----------



## road 10 (24 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز
انه من دواعى اعترافى بجميل المرحوم المهندس المعلم الناكر للذات / اشرف منتصر الذى تتلمذت على يديه والذى كان من شدة تواضعه احب اكلة عنده هى البصاره 
علمنى الذى لاازكيه على الله ان اتاكد دائما من البيانات (x,y,z) قبل استخدامها او العمل بها 
وحذرنى من تصغير Grad فى استخدام soft
وكذلك اعطانى الدليل فى اختلاف الكميات بين الاربع طرق فى soft 
يعتبر Land اقوى من soft 
وعلى هذا ارجو مراجعة المدخلات وكذلك تكبير grad 
اسألكم الفاتحة


----------



## هانى عامر (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياباش مهندس طارق وياريت نشاهد كل جديد فى عالم المساحه الكبيرونرجو منك امدادنا بكل الجديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريان الموسى (24 مايو 2009)

الروابط مو شغاله ايا اخي الكريم


----------



## adel104 (25 مايو 2009)

http://depositfiles.com/الرجاء الرفع على هذا الموقع لنه المتاح لدي 
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## falaki (8 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء من الاخ العزيز ROAD 10 رفع البرنامج SoftDesk8 على رابط أخر لأن الرابطhttp://www.2shared.com/ محجوب من قبل الجمعية السورية للمعلوماتية ولك ألف شكر وليكن مثلاً على الموقع http://www.4shared.com/


----------



## falaki (8 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء من الأخ ROAD 10 رفع برنامج SoftDesk8 على رابط غيرhttp://www.2shared.com / لانه محجوب من قبل الجمعية السورية للمعلوماتية ولك ألف شكر وليكن مثلاً على موقع http://www.4shared.com/


----------



## falaki (8 يونيو 2009)

*الرجاء من الأخ ROAD 10 رفع برنامج SoftDesk8 على رابط غيرhttp://www.2shared.com / لانه محجوب من قبل الجمعية السورية للمعلوماتية ولك ألف شكر وليكن مثلاً على موقع http://www.4shared.com/*​


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (9 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز road 10 مع ارق تحياتى والفاتحة للمرحوم اشرف كان هذا السوال يشغل فكرى انا والمرحوم اشرف وقبل سفرى الى السعودية منذ ثلاث سنوات لم نجد اجابةواضحة للفرق بين الكميات المخرجة بى soft &land ولكنك ذكرت ان اشرف علية رحمة اللة قال لك كبر الجريد مع العلم انة تم تصغير الجريد زادات الدقة على حسب علمى المتواضع وكنا نعمل الجريد كل 1م او .50 سم مثلا ايهما افضل تكبير الجريد اكثر من ذلك برجاء الرد لتعم الافادة


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (9 يونيو 2009)

ياخى ياريت اعرف اسمك الحقيقى ان برنامج الاند ما هو الا تحديث لبرنامج السوفت وقد ذكرت ان المرحوم اشرف وضح لك الفرق بين الطرق الاريعة ياريت تذكر الفرق ذلك لتعم الفائدة وقد اكتشف اشرف ان ادق الطرق هى compsite وتاكدت ان ذلك صحيحا بعد عدة قراءات وابحاث مع المرحوم اشرف


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (18 يونيو 2009)

اين انتة ياخى road 10عرفنى باسمك يمكن كنت اعرفك لو كنت تعمل فى القرية الذكية وتعرف المرحوم اشرف اسمى م/ عبد العزيز منصور الشرقاوى (حاليا اعمل مدير قسم المساحة باحد المكاتب الاستشارية بالمملكة السعودية)
ياريت يتم التواصل فى تبادل الافكار والاراء فى علم المساحة حتى تعم الفائدة لجميع الزملاء فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## hhussen100 (29 يونيو 2009)

الرجاءبرامج سوفت دسك


----------



## hhussen100 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الرجاء برامج سوفت دسيك


----------



## hhussen100 (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الرجاء اتوكاد14 ولكم الشكر


----------



## road 10 (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز المهندس / عبد العزيز 
اسمى / طارق يوسف عز الدين 
وكنت اعمل بالقرية الذكية وتعلمت من استاذى رحمه الله المهندس /اشرف منتصر وتليفونى 0122985981 
email / tarek_youssef [email protected] .com 
وارجو متوسلا من مشرف المنتدى السماح لى بذلك حتى نتواصل فى ذكرى صديق صدوق اعطى وافنى عمره فى مساعدة الاخرين حتى دون ان يعرفهم


----------



## maher240 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودك الطيبه لاكني لم اعثر على هذا الشرح الوافي...


----------



## nicemostafa (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا علي المجهود الجبار ده


----------



## mostafammy (21 أبريل 2010)

هل يمكن رفع البرنامج والشرح مره اخرى لانى فى امس الحاجه إلى البرنامج 
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (23 أبريل 2010)

نرجو من الاخ road10رفع البرنامج والشرح مره اخرى
للاهميه


----------



## hopakhalifa (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الملتقى (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على كل ما تقدموه جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Hamouda Ali (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

